# Collection for The Poor



## Justified (Jan 18, 2016)

Wherein does the "collection for the poor" differ from today's general "offerings" in the public worship of God. I would appreciate your response, as this will help me in a conversation that I am having with my session.


----------



## Vox Oculi (Jan 19, 2016)

Short answer, whereas I don't have the time to look up the references: Paul instructs different churches to take up collections for him as an apostle, but also instructs them to serve the poor. Obviously Paul didn't use his apostolic wages for the purpose of community charity. So the separateness of the two seems to be original to the structure of the early church.


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 19, 2016)

Historically, churches of the Scottish and Dutch traditions have taken collections for the poor during times of communion, in addition to the usual, general giving.


----------



## Justified (Jan 19, 2016)

TylerRay said:


> Historically, churches of the Scottish and Dutch traditions have taken collections for the poor during times of communion, in addition to the usual, general giving.


Wasn't the general collection usually taken before or after the service?


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 19, 2016)

Justified said:


> TylerRay said:
> 
> 
> > Historically, churches of the Scottish and Dutch traditions have taken collections for the poor during times of communion, in addition to the usual, general giving.
> ...



It wasn't taken during the service; that's for certain. In the Free Church of Scotland (Continuing) today (which is a fair representation of historic Scottish practice), there is a collection box by the door that folks simply drop their offering into.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 19, 2016)

We take up a deaconal collection after communion. My church growing up had both an offering and an old collection box near the door. I'm just now realizing the congregation held onto both as a compromise.


----------

